# Gemini XERA LED Flashlight



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

The XERA LED Flashlight has landed. 800 Lumens. Bar and helmet mountable.

Featuring:
• Tool free mount system.
• 2 x Interchangeable Optics (Standard 16° and Spot 14° Optics). 1 x XERA Reflector (Wide + 12° Spot).
• Same programmability as all our Gemini Lights. Adjust to 10-100% brightness.
• 4 Modes - Low/Med/High/Flash. (All programmable)
• Panasonic 3100mAh High Capacity Lithium Ion Battery.
• Completely waterproof.


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

This is interesting. How much for the light? and where is the power button?


----------



## tread55 (Apr 17, 2006)

Interesting. How about listing a price, run time(s) and updating the website so it can be purchased. Pics of it mounted on both bars and helmet would be helpful too. BTW, I think the xera is an incredible light. Would love to buy the 14 degree optic or reflector but don't see it on the website.


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

I like. It is rare to find a flashlight that offers different reflector and UI brightness setting. Not much flashlight out in the market has both features. 

What is the approximate dimension, and weight? It it still 3 modes with a strobe?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

That's SWEET.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Must,,,,,,,,,,Have,,,,,,,,One!!!!!!!! More info Please.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

The Gemini website is due for an update very, very soon. The new flashlight and spot optics will be available on there as soon as it launches. ETA: 1 week.

The flashlight dimensions are 130mm long, 33.8mm diameter at the thickest point, 24.3mm diameter along the thinnest handle.

Weight 160g with battery installed, 120g flashlight only.

Here is one more pic to give you a sense of size. Our hard anodized ones were swiped off my desk so I could only grab this one.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

ETA only a week away, can you disclose pricing?? Pre-Order pricing? 14 degree optic will make it a great torch as well. Guessing it has a clicky switch at the end just like the Xera? Or on the side?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*@Gemini:* Looks nice. :thumbsup: I'd like to know more about the programmable menu. I'm going to assume the battery is user replaceable ( without too much fuss ).
If all the steady modes are programmable you will have a big winner with this torch. I also assume it's been tested and has a decent IP rating. *Can you tell us how hard the emitter is being driven on maximum output?* :ihih:
Please tell me the flash is not on the same menu with the 3 steady modes.
It will be a big plus if you also sell extra Panasonic 3100mAh cells.
How will these batteries be charged?....USB or separate charger?

Now as nice as these look I doubt that I'll buy one ( as I have so many now ) BUT...that of course depends on the price. If the price is good, I won't be able to resist. :smilewinkgrin:

Edit: OH! Almost forgot. It would be a good idea if the torch "Doesn't" include any low battery indicator or flash stuff like the Xera. I say that because with just one battery being used it would be a total PITA. I had a torch with indicators and it completely sucked. Just IMO.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

If it's USB chargeable - it has it all!


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

The price is going to be a problem as this light has to compete with millions of cheep flashlights from china!


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like a good option for this time of year when you start your after-work rides in the day-light, but might finish in the dark... Maybe I'm getting spoiled and picky now, but I find it a pain to stash my battery, cable and light in my camelbak... This would be so clean and simple.

Could it be mounted on a helmet?

What about overheating? does it need continuous airflow, or can it be used stationary (e.g. in a basement while working on stuff, or under the hood of your car etc...) like a traditional flashlight?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mrradlos said:


> The price is going to be a problem as this light has to compete with millions of cheep flashlights from china!


Well first off we don't know what he price is yet but yes there will be competition. Since this light is also made in China hopefully it too will be priced within reason.

While I suppose you could say that it will have to compete against other torches made in China it needs to be highlighted that THIS TORCH will have many features that other torches don't have. This torch will have a choice of optic/reflector set-up and will have a user programmable menu if what Gemini has said before is true. You also have to factor in the service issue when deciding value/cost. If your basic Chinese run-of-the-mill torch goes bad you just spend another $20 and get another or buy another replacement drop-in if that type.

Rather I would consider the most competition to come from other "commuter style self contained " bike lights. Since most of those are far from cheap I'm hoping Gemini prices their torch somewhere sub $100.

In the mean time I have a nice 3-mode ( H-M-L ) XM-L ( non-dropin )torch with decent throw that outputs about 550 lumen on high. It makes a fine commuter type lamp. It cost me maybe $35 not including batteries and charger. Like *slyfink* alluded to, torches come in real handy when doing rides where you know you will only need light to finish up a ride or for shorter rides. ( keeping in mind you can always carry as many spare batteries as needed. )


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> *@Gemini:* Looks nice. :thumbsup: I'd like to know more about the programmable menu. I'm going to assume the battery is user replaceable ( without too much fuss ).
> If all the steady modes are programmable you will have a big winner with this torch. I also assume it's been tested and has a decent IP rating. *Can you tell us how hard the emitter is being driven on maximum output?* :ihih:
> Please tell me the flash is not on the same menu with the 3 steady modes.
> It will be a big plus if you also sell extra Panasonic 3100mAh cells.
> ...


I'll give you what I know at this point.
Programming will be the same as the Xera or Olympia. The 3 steady modes are in the normal pattern. (low-med-hi-low----) Off is reached by holding in the button for 1 second from any mode. Flash is reached by holding in the button for 1 second from off. You can program the brightness of each setting (even flash) by entering the mode you wish to change and holding in the button for 3 seconds to enter programing. The light will drop to 10% and then each button push will move the brightness up 10%. (10-20-30-40- etc.) When you have reached the brightness you want for that mode, just hold the button in for 3 seconds again to exit programming and save the setting.

The battery is easily replaceable like the average torch/flashlight, just unscrew the end cap. Extra batteries will be available and the light will come with a 2 place charger. Batteries are removed from the light for charging.

What you haven't seen from the pictures is the mount. It is easily installed or removed from the light by means of a thumb wheel screw and threaded hole on the side of the light. So if you want to use it as a flashlight you can quickly detach the mount. It attaches to the bar using the same O-rings as the other Gemini lights.

That what I know so far as I haven't had one in my hands just yet. They should be available in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

slyfink said:


> Looks like a good option for this time of year when you start your after-work rides in the day-light, but might finish in the dark... Maybe I'm getting spoiled and picky now, but I find it a pain to stash my battery, cable and light in my camelbak... This would be so clean and simple.
> 
> Could it be mounted on a helmet?
> 
> What about overheating? does it need continuous airflow, or can it be used stationary (e.g. in a basement while working on stuff, or under the hood of your car etc...) like a traditional flashlight?


Yes, the light will fit the standard helmet mount though you may need to put it more on the top of your helmet.

As far as using it as a flashlight in the basement or under the car, you wouldn't want 100% brightness in that type of use anyway so overheat shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

The JET lights version of this goes for $179, which is way too expensive to sell well.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

gticlay said:


> The JET lights version of this goes for $179, which is way too expensive to sell well.


Yep, I was looking at that last night. To be honest, I don't know how JET expects to actually sell these for that price. It is WAY over the top.

More realistic is the Zebralight SC600. Sells for about $95 and has a varied mult-menu. No I don't own one. I wanted one last year but found the asking price ( then lower ) too high. Hard to justify buying a product when you know a comparable product can be bought at a third of the cost. While the SC600 is nice it didn't have everything I was looking for in a torch. If I didn't know any better I would swear the $179 being asked by Jett is a typing error in the ad.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Gemini Lights said:


> The Gemini website is due for an update very, very soon. The new flashlight and spot optics will be available on there as soon as it launches. ETA: 1 week.


Any updates on this?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Chromagftw said:


> Any updates on this?


The spot optic should be available at the end of next week.
The flashlight/bikelight in 2-3 weeks. (The drivers weren't quite as good as Gemini wanted them to be so there is a slight delay)


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Jim for the prompt reply. Will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Deleted by poster


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Deleted by poster


last post deleted because of disappointment/sticker shock....


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*What is the matter, they did not want to give it to you for free?*

C'mon on kittyman, what was the price that was so shocking?

***


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

My former post came off as a ringing endorsement. *Last night I found out there were major changes to the finished product over what was previously mentioned by Gemini.* The price was about $60 more than I would have thought considering the changes to the product.

*Since Gemini was nice enough to inform me of the changes I'll not say more till Gemini releases their info on the website.* I'm sure it will work fine and please the people willing to pony up the cash. Oh and BTW I never ask for anything free.
Lately I've seen prices going up on stuff and I see that as a bad trend...consumer wise.

Anyway, I try to be nice even when I'm disappointed....you know how to be nice don't you Scar?


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> The spot optic should be available at the end of next week.
> The flashlight/bikelight in 2-3 weeks. (The drivers weren't quite as good as Gemini wanted them to be so there is a slight delay)


Any developments as of late? Still nothing on the website.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

*Xera Flashlight Is A Go.*

Gemini now has their Xera flashlight on their website for pre-orders. Looks like they upgraded the led to the U-2, but in the process made some changes to the driver. Doesn't look like there is a programable output option available anymore. Not cheep either at $160, but doesn't seem to be over priced. Couldn't see anything that would indicate what the output is been driven at, compared the the original Xera.
Looks to have a tool free mount included, as well as two optics and charger. I do like the look of the light and overall package, and when not riding will make a potent torch. I think i likey.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> ... at $160, but doesn't seem to be over priced.


_**cough* *cough**_....Wa's that you say....One hundred **cough** ...and 60 ...**COUGH!**...
....Dollars?....

....*.AH.....CHOOOOW!!*










Don't let me bother ya. I'm allergic to hairballs, pollen, and high priced torches....:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

LOL!!!! I was waiting for that Cat-man-do. Nothing like a good chuckle before work. For me after purchasing my Wilma TL, the $160 price tag on the Xera Doesn't look to bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

FYI: The Gemini XERA Flashlight has landed in the US!
It's available for immediate shipment and is part of our current Gemini sale.

As far as programing goes, by my understanding, the flashlight configuration and the fact that you want the power all the way off when you turn it off (since your not unplugging the battery pack) made the current XERA driver unworkable. The idea has not been forgotten though and may re-surface in a future variation.


As for price, compare it to similar lights on the market and you will find that like the other Gemini Lights, it is quite competitively priced.
(see the Jet F1 750 lumens @ $180 or the Lupine Pico TL max, 750 lumens at $400 or the above mentioned Wilma TL.)


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> ...As for price, compare it to similar lights on the market and you will find that like the other Gemini Lights, it is quite competitively priced.
> (see the Jet F1 750 lumens @ $180 or the Lupine Pico TL max, 750 lumens at $400 or the above mentioned Wilma TL.)


Jim, I'm going to be quite frank, torch use for MTB use has been around a long time. As such torches always were thought of as the least expensive way to ride at night with a light. It is not difficult to find a decent XM-L torch for somewhere around $35 to $40 that will work very well on a set of bike handlebars.

I find it audacious that a handful of bike light manufactures are trying to "reinvent" the torch industry. I applaud the effort to come up with innovative products but there is only so much you can do to a single emitter torch to increase it's value.

Yes, Lupine came out with a torch but they charge more for all their stuff. Jett came out with one as well and must of thought that people who buy bike lights know nothing about torches or what they cost. Big mistake on their part.

The product sold by Gemini looks very nice and has two features not sold by others. That is the choice of optics and an O-ring mount that attaches to the torch. Those are nice options but are they worth an extra $100?...My opinion....not when I can buy three very good XML torches somewhere else for $100.

Lastly I think if there was an example to be followed it should have been the example set by MagicShine. When Lupine came out with their over-priced single emitter P-7 lamp, MagicShine came out with their own version and took the market by storm. In the long run it was no where near as nice as the Lupine but that didn't really matter. What did matter was that the average person could afford the MS. As a result MS likely made a boatload of cash ( and continue to make more because they have a following now )

Hey, I can't tell people how much money to sell their their products for. That's not my job. I'm just that voice in the wilderness saying, "You want how much for that"? :shocked:


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I know for a fact their not making much margin on this. Quality cost, and so does that 3100mAh battery.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Action LED Lights said:


> I know for a fact their not making much margin on this. Quality cost, and so does that 3100mAh battery.


Somebody is. Like Cat said, you can get a similar light for $25 or way less. It takes 30 seconds to change the battery, even in pitch black.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...Not that I want to harp on this subject but check out the MTBR pro-review of the JetLites F-1.  Scroll down to where all the comments are. I really had to laugh. It seems I'm not the only one to think these are way too much money! ( low and behold, I'm not the only one who knows about torches...:ihih: )


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something but as I see it you can search around and find some high output flashlights. 
Then you need to find a battery and charger to go with it because all the ones you mentioned don't seem to come with one. 
Then you may or may not get the same quality of driver in the light. (Gemini's are very efficient)
Or 800 actual lumens
Or the easily available 1 year warranty on everything (in one place, not 3 or 4)
Or the 2 interchangeable optics.
Then you need to find a handlebar mount.

So if you have the time to do the research and want to order from several places, pay postage from multiple places, and put it all together you can save some money. 

But if your not a flashlight nerd (and I say that with all due respect) you can buy a XERA flashlight and get guarantied top quality everything in one package for $160 MSRP (minus our current Gemini discount) I expect for most the convenience is worth the extra cost.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I guess it's telling that Action is sold out of them right now too.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

for me, the programmable output was the key differentiating feature between this and any other decent quality flashlight out there, so now that that's gone, it becomes another flashlight-that-can-be-use-as-a-bike-light, of which there are many at all kinds of price points. Something really neat to have would be built-in USB charging (like the Serfas, I think?).

changeable optics is a nice option, again, but you can get a new good quality P60 drop in (with your choice of emitter tint, reflector, modes etc) for $30 or so, if you want that option and it'll also keep you up to date with the latest emitters.

I think there'll always be a market for lights like this and there'll always be people with the cash to buy them, but I think that there'll be many more people buying the NR all-in-one lights than there will this one.


----------



## oz-mtb (Oct 17, 2007)

I've recently purchased the xera flashlight after a string of faulty Exposure Sparks. I'm using this for commuting not for MTBing just yet.*
The finish is top notch, nice machining on the body - no issues here.*
I'm using the narrow optic as I think the wide one would blind on coming riders.*
The light output is huge on high, the medium setting is bright enough for most situations. The flash setting puts out 800lm which is probably a bit extreme - I prefer the 'pulsing' flash of the Exposures.*
My biggest issue with the xera is the mount, in short it's rubbish and not up to the quality of the torch. Its has loads of flex so any rough ground sends the beam all over the place, I can't see it being much use on the MTB.*
As the mount screws into the torch, every time I hit the rear switch (which only requires the lightest of touches to change the setting) the torch ends up pointing left or right. It attaches quite close to the front of the torch which results in a lot of overhang at the rear. I'd prefer to see some form of mid mounted clip on bracket.*
Also on my wish list is some sort of battery level indicator and a mode indicator.*
Mount issues aside I like it!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

oz-mtb said:


> ....My biggest issue with the xera ( *torch ) is the mount, in short it's rubbish and not up to the quality of the torch. Its has loads of flex so any rough ground sends the beam all over the place, I can't see it being much use on the MTB.
> As the mount screws into the torch, every time I hit the rear switch (which only requires the lightest of touches to change the setting) the torch ends up pointing left or right. It attaches quite close to the front of the torch which results in a lot of overhang at the rear. I'd prefer to see some form of mid mounted clip on bracket.
> Also on my wish list is some sort of battery level indicator and a mode indicator.
> Mount issues aside I like it!


Wow...surprises me to hear this. I would of thought the mount to be first rate. As such I considered it to be an important issue in relation to the price.

Oz, is there anyway you can provide a photo of the section of the torch where it screws in to the torch? I'm just curious as to what that section of the torch looks like.

I figure the mount is designed to swivel, therefore you might consider finding a way to prevent that. If the swivel has an adjustment screw perhaps tightening that will help. If not sometimes just wrapping the area that swivels with black electrical tape is a quick easy fix.

If none of those ideas work I would definitely bring the subject up with Gemini. For the money they want you should not have to deal with "movement issues" with the mount.

Switching gears, I like your idea of having "mode indicators" and/or a "low battery indicator". This would only require say maybe three small mini leds. Green for on High, orange for medium. Low would not need an indicator. Flashing yellow for low battery ( < 3.6 volts ). Just keep in mind that battery indicators tend to be worthless when riding in cold temps otherwise some great ideas here.

( * indicates being added though editing )


----------



## oz-mtb (Oct 17, 2007)

The mount consists of a captive bolt that threads into a hole in the base of the torch.
There's a small o-ring that prevents the bolt from slipping down - this may be contributing to the swivel issue.
Like you rightly say Catman, for the price I was expecting better.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The idea of the O-ring on the screw was to provide a controlled amount of friction to allow the light to pivot but it seems there is not enough. I will pass along the suggestion that they change it to a rubber washer instead of the o-ring. You could switch to a plastic or metal washer and tighten it down. Leaving the o-ring out is not a option as the screw bottoms out before it gets tight.
As far as pivoting on the bar, a smooth bar like you have pictured is usually problematic. Try wrapping the bar with some friction tape or rubber electrical tape to provide more grip.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Action LED Lights said:


> The idea of the O-ring on the screw was to provide a controlled amount of friction to allow the light to pivot but it seems there is not enough. I will pass along the suggestion that they change it to a rubber washer instead of the o-ring. You could switch to a plastic or metal washer and tighten it down. Leaving the o-ring out is not a option as the screw bottoms out before it gets tight.
> As far as pivoting on the bar, a smooth bar like you have pictured is usually problematic. Try wrapping the bar with some friction tape or rubber electrical tape to provide more grip.


There really should be knurling in a star shape radiating out from the center so that you have multiple, micro detents to tighten the light into. An o-ring or washer really won't ever give you enough stability for MTB, with the weight of the battery in the unit.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

oz-mtb said:


> The mount consists of a captive bolt that threads into a hole in the base of the torch.
> There's a small o-ring that prevents the bolt from slipping down - this may be contributing to the swivel issue.
> Like you rightly say Catman, for the price I was expecting better.


Well this helps explain things. With this type of mounting I would of expected some sort or ratcheting mechanism with a lock-out option.

Like the others said you might try a different size O-ring or perhaps a nylon washer with indentations. I can see why the torch is not stable though as the mounting area is really not big enough. ( not to mention that having only a thumb-wheel to tighten it all sucks ) Even scarier is the thought that if the bolt assembly were to strip you would be totally F'k'd.

Let us know if you figure a good fix. Worse case scenario you can always use a standard torch mount which might work better in the long run anyway. If you need suggestions for torch mounts let me know. I have a couple good links.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

I would try ditching the o-ring, adding a small fender washer or 2 + a wave washer to provide tension and snug the whole thing down. Maybe Locktite it in place also. Other better mounts might work as well screwed into the bottom of this light.

Used on a mtn. bike for additional security I'd probably add a big o-ring looped over the front of the light, under the bars and back over the back of the light.



> Maybe I'm missing something but as I see it you can search around and find some high output flashlights.
> Then you need to find a battery and charger to go with it because all the ones you mentioned don't seem to come with one.
> Then you may or may not get the same quality of driver in the light. (Gemini's are very efficient)
> Or 800 actual lumens
> ...


I very much agree with Jim on this and _as a complete package_ it's not a bad deal for a top quality light. A 750 lumen Zebra Light SC600 flashlight for example (which I own personally) is $95 with no battery, charger, multiple optics, etc. Ok, it comes with a holster and pocket clip. Still for those who already have 18650 chargers and batteries it might be nice to be able to purchase the light sort of a la carte without all the extras to save some bucks.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

skidad;9554922[B said:


> ]I would try ditching the o-ring, adding a small fender washer or 2 + a wave washer to provide tension and snug the whole thing down. Maybe Locktite it in place also.[/B] Other better mounts might work as well screwed into the bottom of this light.
> 
> Used on a mtn. bike for additional security I'd probably add a big o-ring looped over the front of the light, under the bars and back over the back of the light.
> 
> I very much agree with Jim on this and _as a complete package_ it's not a bad deal for a top quality light. A 750 lumen* Zebra Light SC600 flashlight* for example (which I own personally) is $95 with no battery, charger, multiple optics, etc. Ok, it comes with a holster and pocket clip. Still for those who already have 18650 chargers and batteries it might be nice to be able to purchase the light sort of a la carte without all the extras to save some bucks.


Your idea for securing the mount sounds good. I really would like one of these Xera torches. I just can't justify spending that much money. Then again I do already have many useful torches that work very well for bike use so I have no real need to drop the extra coin.

The Zebra light SC600 is a nice torch but the mode menu is more set-up for the hiker/camper crowd then for someone who would use it on a bike. Mid-mode for a cycling ( XM-L ) torch is more useful if the emitter is drawing about 750 to 800ma. Brightest mid-mode on an SC600 is 30 lumen. That's not real useful on a bike. Yes, there are lower high settings but that means you have to re-set the high setting if you want an output around 200/300 lumen. Not real conducive for easy on-the-bike use. A simple 3 mode torch ( H-M-L ) has a more easy to use menu. Admittedly though, they are not easy to find. Luckily, people like me always have links to share for people who need help finding something.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

We are taking shipment of an improved mount design for the XERA-FL tomorrow.










The redesign of this new mount started about 6 weeks ago and is *available to current XERA-FL users for free.* It'll only be $10 bucks to ship anywhere in the world.

It's extremely sturdy, very rigid and fast to pop on and off the handlebars. It can also be retrofitted to any XERA-FL unit, giving all users the choice of both mounts. We will be shipping our *XERA Flashlight* with *both* mounts starting on Monday 6th of August, that is, until we run out of the old mounts.

If you're a current XERA Flashlight owner and you're interested in the newly designed mount, please get in touch with us using our *contact form* or sending us a PM here on MTBR.


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a couple of questions about this product.

1. is the spot optic that comes with it interchangeable with the Xera lighthead? 

2. I don't see it on the Action-LED website... am I missing something?

3. Does the version Action-LED is selling come with the new bracket?

Thanks


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

slyfink said:


> I have a couple of questions about this product.
> 
> 1. is the spot optic that comes with it interchangeable with the Xera lighthead?
> 
> ...


 1. Yes, the optic is interchangeable with the XERA lighthead.

2/3. I have pulled the flashlight from the site until the new mount arrives which should be in about 2 weeks. 
We will also have Gemini Jerseys available at that time. They are great Cool-Max jerseys at a bargain price and nice looking.


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> 1. Yes, the optic is interchangeable with the XERA lighthead.
> 
> 2/3. I have pulled the flashlight from the site until the new mount arrives which should be in about 2 weeks.
> We will also have Gemini Jerseys available at that time. They are great Cool-Max jerseys at a bargain price and nice looking.


wonderful, thank you! follow-up question: will they still be on sale then?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

slyfink said:


> wonderful, thank you! follow-up question: will they still be on sale then?


Yes, they will be part of the Gemini sale until the end of the month.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The flashlight is back up on the site. New mounts are on the way and any lights sold before they arrive will automatically receive one when they arrive. Otherwise you will receive both until the current inventory is depleted.


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

Why is this torch so expensive? Is it any better than my spiderfire 900 ssc p7 ($30.00)?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

deano machineo said:


> Why is this torch so expensive? Is it any better than my spiderfire 900 ssc p7 ($30.00)?


I can offer a few possible reasons.
1. It uses the CREE XM-L U bin LED which is more efficient than the P7
2. It has 800 actual lumens on high, not the claimed 900 the spiderfire light has which is more like 650 actual.
3. It comes with a protected Panasonic 3100mAh battery (about the highest capacity on the market)
4. It comes with a smart charger for that battery.
5. It comes with a nice handlebar mount (version 2 mount)
6. It has 3 modes plus strobe vs 2 for the spiderfire
7. Quality, it has a 1 year warranty that you can count on serviced from the factory or from us here in the US. (forget it if something from DX fails)
8. Interchangeable optics. (spot or mid-range)
9. Highly efficient driver gives you more run-time on any battery.
10. It looks way cooler.


----------



## NiteFighter (Aug 23, 2012)

it is a very interesting product, but it looks like Oceanic diving torch.


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

So... first review now that night riding season has begun. I received this beautiful little unit a couple of weeks ago now. It's a very nice little light. It’s my first “torch” light and I bought it as a late summer/early season light to bring in case the ride lasts a little too long and we run out of light. I think it will work perfectly for that purpose. 

I used it last night on my bar with the regular (not spot) optic in conjunction with my Xera (spot optic) on my helmet. To be honest, it bounced around too much on rough ground, and the beam isn’t enough of a flood to be my main bar light. It certainly won’t be replacing my MJ 872, but it will definitely be going in my pack as a backup, and I’ll be bringing it along on those late summer and early spring rides where a mechanical or two on the trail might mean finishing in the dark. 

I think it will be useful for commuting and as an all-rounder around the house too, so I’m quite pleased with it. Thanks Gemini and Action LED.


----------

